# Have you ever wanted to tell a pax why he/she has a low rating?



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Picked up this dude this morning, nice as can be, but he snorted about every other minute LOL, I wanted to say dude...if you can calm that shit your rating won't continue to plummet, but I didn't, but wanted to lol especially after he was incredibly nice and tipped..any same situations?

I rated him 5 stars naturally because he didn't realize it was a huge annoyance..but unless the dude was a huge ass before and a snorter (doubtful) I'm pretty certain he was rated bad for that reason lol


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Laugh snorted or drug snorted?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I've had pax like this, Low ratings with 'tics'. Snorting, noises, singing/humming. Some people cannot control it. He probably knows he annoys his drivers, which is why he tips.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've told them why...

You get uber back from Walmart with groceries a lot?

that will get you 1s and more 1s...


That's the one that usually pisses people off to hear.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Laugh snorted or drug snorted?


Body noise lol best way to put it


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Picked up this dude this morning, nice as can be, but he snorted about every other minute LOL, I wanted to say dude...if you can calm that shit your rating won't continue to plummet, but I didn't, but wanted to lol especially after he was incredibly nice and tipped..any same situations?
> 
> I rated him 5 stars naturally because he didn't realize it was a huge annoyance..but unless the dude was a huge ass before and a snorter (doubtful) I'm pretty certain he was rated bad for that reason lol


Funny. I had 25 yr old dude yesterday and I cringed everytime he VIOLENTLY snorted his snots down.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Steelersnut said:


> Funny. I had 25 yr old dude yesterday and I cringed everytime he VIOLENTLY snorted his snots down.


I've had that. At the end of the ride, he went to hand me a tip and I asked him nicely to put it onto the front seat and I did chuckle and smile. Said he didn't Blame me

Went offline and lysoled the car


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

No, because some pax probably think 4.5 is a good rating and if you try to tell them otherwise it only ensures that you will get 1 star.

Bottom line is the pax that have poor ratings don't really care that they do. The few who understand it already know how they can correct it. It's not like they can't just make a new rider account, just need to use a different credit card and email address.

Don't waste your time, pax gonna pax.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Transporter_011 said:


> No, because some pax probably think 4.5 is a good rating and if you try to tell them otherwise it only ensures that you will get 1 star.
> 
> Bottom line is the pax that have poor ratings don't really care that they do. The few who understand it already know how they can correct it. It's not like they can't just make a new rider account, just need to use a different credit card and email address.
> 
> Don't waste your time, pax gonna pax.


Ignored a Lyft request yesterday.
4.3 - sorry, not a chance!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Shit in my market I won't pick up a lyft (at) or under 4.8 and an Uber under (at) or under 4.7 (really under 4.8) depending on mood. I am afraid of 5's as what was said above about new accounts, 4.88 is he best Uber pax lol


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I did 3 and half years ago when first started. Rider was a 4.65 I called him a told him his rating was low and I would not pick him up. 
Keep in mind at that time we did not see riders rating before accepting. 
He fired off an email to FUber and I got a call from the market manager saying to me .... WTF don’t ever do that again!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

That is true, ratings back then were more sensative lol! Now that it is used as exploitation (as been shown by CEO saying you want a better rating give a tip) and UBER using it against us since beginning, I think it is fun to jab it back at pax, especially because it is important to them. Most have no idea you can just use a new credit card to get a 5.0, I hope that bit of info does not spread. On this thread I am more or less getting at the idea of helping good people that have no idea why their rating sucks ass.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> That is true, ratings back then were more sensative lol! Now that it is used as exploitation (as been shown by CEO saying you want a better rating give a tip) and UBER used it against us since beginning, I think it is fun to jab it back at pax, especially because it is important to them. Most have no idea you can just use a new credit card to get a 5.0, I hope that bit of info does not spread. On this thread I am more or less getting at the idea of helping good people that have no idea why their rating sucks ass.


Well you're spreading the info. I pick up pax that read this stuff.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Steelersnut said:


> Well you're spreading the info. I pick up pax that read this stuff.


and at 'most' hundreds (of pax read it) I am guessing, ten that care..., millions will not, and if they all did read this site (with 250 million), we wouldn't even have this as an issue at all because pax are not the enemy, they are just clueless.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I picked up a rider who turned out to be another driver. He told me his rating was so low on one of the apps that he was temporarily blocked. 

He had the worst BO I’ve ever smelled (like a sewer), talked about off color topics and used bad language. He had food all over his shirt. He looked like someone who woke up under a bridge.

He actually asked how I got a high rating and I said I was just polite and friendly but I wanted to say “I dunno man have you tried bathing?”


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I did 3 and half years ago when first started. Rider was a 4.65 I called him a told him his rating was low and I would not pick him up.
> Keep in mind at that time we did not see riders rating before accepting.
> He fired off an email to FUber and I got a call from the market manager saying to me .... WTF don't ever do that again!


Man, I had an uber rep hop in my car when I was at 4.8 (late 2015) and said you need to work on your rating, and did every ****ing thing imaginable to piss me off, eat food, slam door whatever...years back was insane. I am in Austin, which...is "hip"...so yeah..who gets in a car and talks about ratings (FIRST THING) when you are surrounded by amazing fun, ratings were FIERCE back in the day, now they are a joke, just nobody knows it yet. And good people getting effed out of rides should be thrown a bone, especially if you are needing to go to the airport.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Transporter_011 said:


> No, because some pax probably think 4.5 is a good rating and if you try to tell them otherwise it only ensures that you will get 1 star.
> 
> Bottom line is the pax that have poor ratings don't really care that they do. The few who understand it already know how they can correct it. It's not like they can't just make a new rider account, just need to use a different credit card and email address.
> 
> Don't waste your time, pax gonna pax.


This happened to me. I waited outside a bar for 4 minutes, 30 seconds and then the lady came out loudly screaming and laughing (obviously intoxicated). She ended up running into a friend, gave her a grace minute, she did eventually get into the car. Kind of a short ride home from the bar, where the fare was only marginally more than the cancellation fee.

We got to talking and she asked me about the ratings system since she was kind of new. I mentioned, blah blah, one to five, etc. etc., and I did mention your rating is kind of low so there are some drivers who wouldn't pick you up. She said what, what's my rating, I said 4.51. She said out of 5? That's like a B. I'm ok with that, these drivers are ridiculous. I have a bad rating because people have to wait a few minutes, well are you going to rate me badly, blah blah. I tapped 5 stars while she was watching but didn't hit submit, just switched apps. She didn't tip (this was before in-app tipping), so, one star.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Steelersnut said:


> Funny. I had 25 yr old dude yesterday and I cringed everytime he VIOLENTLY snorted his snots down.


Gross!!!


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

Steelersnut said:


> Funny. I had 25 yr old dude yesterday and I cringed everytime he VIOLENTLY snorted his snots down.


Yummy


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Had one today.... 4.6x or whatever. 

I usually sit at home at my apartment and wait for calls since I live in a decent wait area. When I get a call, I usually hustle out fairly fast, running to my car for the last little bit - maybe a 2-3 minute delay from accepted call to driving. Sure enough, about 3 minutes in when I'm starting the car - *ring ring* from the pax, asking me if I was on my way. 

The guy wasn't even in a hurry or on any sortof schedule - was just meeting friends at a bar who weren't even there yet. 4.6, could see why within 3 minutes.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So far my happiness has increased dramatically by not picking up under a 4.7 on Uber (have done that for quite awhile) Not pick up under a 4.8 or below on Lyft - Not accept ANY pool or Line Request.

I am very weary of picking up a 5.0 on either platform, what that means to me is someone had an old account that was so bad and started a new one on a new credit card because cmon, who has a 5.0 or haven't had a lyft or Uber account in 5 years.

My ideal pickup with Uber is 4.88 to 4.95
For lyft it's 4.9

To me 4.8 on lyft is like a 4.6 for Uber lol

This is my market, if I lived elsewhere I would think differently about ratings etc


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

Joshua J said:


> Had one today.... 4.6x or whatever.
> 
> I usually sit at home at my apartment and wait for calls since I live in a decent wait area. When I get a call, I usually hustle out fairly fast, running to my car for the last little bit - maybe a 2-3 minute delay from accepted call to driving. Sure enough, about 3 minutes in when I'm starting the car - *ring ring* from the pax, asking me if I was on my way.
> 
> The guy wasn't even in a hurry or on any sortof schedule - was just meeting friends at a bar who weren't even there yet. 4.6, could see why within 3 minutes.


Yup, the passenger ratings is really helpful now.
I was half way through a 4 ride $12 streak and here comes this dude on my screen with a solid 4* 
Bye bye $12 streak cuz I sure as hell ignored him  
$12 vs issues followed by a 1* or worst? Heck no


----------

